
The Library of Scott Alexandria - kristianp
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/vwqLfDfsHmiavFAGP/the-library-of-scott-alexandria
======
kristianp
There's something wrong with scrolling on android. Returning to this page with
back button resets the scroll. Sometimes scrolls back to previous section.

